# SHO-10 Pics.



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi all.
I just recently acquired three SHO-10 for the front of my home theater and have been enjoying them tremendously. They replaced my Rocket 850 mains and a Zaph DIY center channel speaker. I have been getting much more clarity and better dynamics in my movies and music and I could not be more pleased. I decided to take some pictures of the SHOs in an attempt to try to get a good portrayal of the current finish on these speakers. I posted some on a thread on the CHT forum and it seems they liked them enough to use them on their store site. So I thought I would go ahead and post them here as well. 

Best.....Carlo.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

And some more!


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. Did you by any chance get grills for them too? If so, would you mind taking a picture with the grill on as well?

-Ryan


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Ryan,

Yes, I have the cloth grills. I just don't use them so that's why I didn't take any pictures with them. I will take a few with the grills on this weekend and post them. The grills are good quality and quite substantial.

Best......Carlo.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you rotate the top driver ? If so why? I have 2 pro's and 1 sho and the top driver is not set up like yours. It makes no difference according to Craig so I was just wondering.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope. What you see is how they looked when I pulled them out of the box. The only thing I did was dust them off!


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

Fatcat said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> Yes, I have the cloth grills. I just don't use them so that's why I didn't take any pictures with them. I will take a few with the grills on this weekend and post them. The grills are good quality and quite substantial.
> 
> Best......Carlo.


Thanks Carlo. I am always curious about that because my gf prefers the speakers with the grills on... (I prefer them with the grill off)


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Fatcat said:


> Nope. What you see is how they looked when I pulled them out of the box. The only thing I did was dust them off!


That's funny because mine were all different then yours. I guess if it makes no difference then it doesn't matter but I would think they would send them out of the factory the same. Oh well, just wondering....:huh:


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

I know that they recently changed the tweeter waveguide and got a different cabinet OEM so that may account for the difference.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks. Yes, those are the new waveguide.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are some pics with the grille!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics 
Thanks


----------

